# Multithreading für C&C Generals Zero Hour



## godfather22 (10. Oktober 2012)

*Multithreading für C&C Generals Zero Hour*

Hi,
ich weiß, dass C&C Generals Zero Hour schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist, aber nichts desto trotz finde ich ist es immer noch das perfekte Spiel für LANs  und da in ein paar Tagen wieder eine LAN stattfindet (in einem Luftschutzbunker, richtig nice ) und wir das garantiert wieder spielen wollte ich mal fragen, ob es eine Art Mod oder ähnliches gibt, mit der man Generals Zero Hour mit mehr Kernen kompatibel machen kann, da bei meinem kleinen Bulli die Frames schon mal auf ca 25-30 droppen, während sich meine GraKas nicht mal die Mühe machen sich hochzutakten, und das nicht gerade schön ist... Vielleicht wurde auch mal ein Patch nachgereicht, den hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden hab. Wäre echt toll wenn mir da jmd helfen könnte 
MfG godfather22


----------



## Junky90 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Multithreading für C&C Generals Zero Hour*

Also der aktuellste Patch ist 1.4, kannst ja mal ausprobieren. Aber mehrere Kerne wird Generals nicht unterstützen, dafür ist das Spiel zu alt. Was dir einen Vorteil verschaffen würde, wäre eine hohe Leistung pro Takt, so wie es bei den aktuellen Intel Prozessoren der Fall ist. Andernfalls kannst du mal das Programm CPU-Control ausprobieren, damit kann man den Anwendungen die einzelnen Kerne zuweisen.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Multithreading für C&C Generals Zero Hour*

Das wird es nicht geben. Das Spiel muss out-of-the-box MT-Unterstützung haben, sprich die Entwickler müssten es (per Patch) einbauen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, lief das Spiel aber selbst auf meinem Athlon XP 2400+ ziemlich ruckelfrei. Den Spielspaß auf LANs hat immer nur dieses Connection Mismatch getrübt


----------



## Netboy (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Multithreading für C&C Generals Zero Hour*

Alle c&c titel sind auf ein Kern CPUs optimiert, ich suche selbst schon ne weile nach nem Mod oder Patch der das ändert bis jetzt ohne Erfolg 
Wobei c&c 4 Tiberian Twilight es immerhin auf 2 Kerne schaft dafür ist das game zum


----------



## godfather22 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke 
Dann muss ichs wohl mit einem Kern Spielen. Irgendwann macht jede cpu schlapp, ich meine wenn 6-8 Leute, die nicht gerade schlecht spielen über 3-5std an einem Match sitzen, dann kommt schon so einiges an Einheiten zusammen ^^
Gibt es denn sonst eine Möglichkeit irgendwie das Spiel von Hand zu optimieren (mit irgendwelchen .ini-Files z.B.)? 

Also Tiberian Twilight hab ich gekauft installiert angespielt und fluchend wieder gelöscht ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Multithreading für C&C Generals Zero Hour*

da ging es dir nicht allein so
Story OK Spielprimzip (ich könnt EA lynchen)


----------



## godfather22 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das man keine Richtigen Gebäude mehr bauen kann war für mich ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------

